# Stock outs



## billytoom22 (Jan 12, 2022)

Huge amount of stock-outs at my store and all Target stores in this area, most noticeably in grocery. I know this isn't a new issue, which has also been affected by the pandemic and supply line delays for sure, but it's gotten way out of control in the last few weeks, even on Target brands. Competitors in this area are not having the same problem to this extent, as far as I have seen. I'm wondering how widespread this is across Target stores, what is being done to resolve, and how Target thinks this could possibly be acceptable. ? Losing many customers here.


----------



## rd123 (Jan 12, 2022)

We are getting more Target brands in grocery for the last few days . But some of the name brands are limited or no stock . If we get some , it gets sold the same day and we are not getting it again for days . Our pasta and sauce aisles are looking leaner . Soup aisles look ok for now but I can see the hoarding trend slowly picking up . Also we are short of tms to stock the shelves bcoz of sick call outs . Whoever is left are constantly pulled for grocery opus.


----------



## dabug (Jan 13, 2022)

So for vendor items such as doritos and soda, Target is not the main target for them. Until Target can make better food more affordable, this will stay the same(It has gotten MUCH better in the past few years). Vendors are also short staffed, hell, everyone is. So 10 times out of 10 vendors will prioritize walmarts, your local big grocery stores etc. Here it’s Kroger.

With items that are shipped on our trucks, two things. First answer is simple, they just aren’t shipping us the right things. On top of that, our distribution centers can’t load a truck for shit. So we’ll open the trailer to find a big case of bleach or dish detergent busted and got into 10+ cases of food, tvs, and other stuff. Pallets are being stacked so that boxes are crushed and explode en route, covering bacon and lunch meat with yogurt and sour cream. I’m not an expert, and I certainly couldn’t do a better job than the poor guys stacking pallets, but something has to be done. Everyone up to our SD has sent communication after communication to our DCs, but to no avail. And don’t even get me started on the number of mispicks that straight up don’t scan at ALL. Oh and the random avacado or strawberry in the middle of pallets!

The second, and in my opinion equally important issue, is staffing. In my district I have created communication with other f&b team members. We all suffer from the same thing: nobody in the store gives a shit. Sorry for the language again. I’ve applied to 10 jobs this past weekend because I can’t do it anymore. If there’s a single call out on our teams, the whole process is screwed for days. Each F&B TL disappears for 5+ hours of their shift. They don’t assist with large trucks, they don’t do salesplans, they don’t do price change, they don’t do audits or check dates. They don’t do shit. And they sure the heck aren’t hiring anyone.

When one person in any single other department in our store EXCEPT for beauty and tech calls out or is short staffed, they receive assistance with the day’s workload. They don’t work with vendors, they don’t do simple shit when I’ve reached 40 hours and have to leave, give them a list of 3 vendors to call and have them order a bit of product for next week. There is no leadership


----------



## timjet (Jan 13, 2022)

I work in consumables, dairy 40 hours a week. We get deliveries 5 days a week m-tu-wed-thurs-sat. Fresh used to average about 12 pallets a delivery with at least four dairy per delivery. Since November, deliveries are down at least 40%.  No Tropicana orange juice in over 5 weeks. Entire juice case is over 50% empty for weeks. Filled twelve feet of the juice case with vendor soda just so it was not empty. We used to get an average of 30 cases of specialty milk per delivery about 150 cases per week. Less than half of that now. The two best sellers, Horizon and Oatly are down about 40 cases per week. The entire department looks trashed daily.  Audits show zero on hand.  However we get insane amounts of product we can not sell before experation date, mostly yogurts. Supply issues? All other stores in this area seem to have no problems with these items. Target does not have even the slightest idea how to market perishables.


----------

